# 13 chevy cruze 1.4 p2227 p0237 p00eb



## wyattp (Mar 10, 2019)

Recently replaced the turbo because the maniford had substantial cracks were the waste gate valve sits. After loosing all power on the interstate. Looking for good advice. Car will start for about a second or two and die.


----------

